# Glock 30 club!



## Cruentus (Dec 21, 2005)

Just got a glock 30 for my Merry X-mas present, and I love it. It is my new favorite carry tool. I can't say enough about it's performance, and I couldn't be happier with my purchase.

Anyone else in "the club"? Anyone have any opinions on the piece.

Haven't posted in a while, so I just thought I'd share!

Paul


----------



## Grenadier (Dec 21, 2005)

Not much to be said about it, except that it presents a great blend of light weight, concealabilty (with the correct holster), and firepower (10+1 rounds).  It also manages recoil very easily.  

It used to be my favorite carry piece, until I switched to the 26.  With standard pressure 185 grain Remington Golden Sabers, I was as well-armed as anyone could be.


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 22, 2005)

Grenadier said:
			
		

> Not much to be said about it, except that it presents a great blend of light weight, concealabilty (with the correct holster), and firepower (10+1 rounds). It also manages recoil very easily.
> 
> It used to be my favorite carry piece, until I switched to the 26. With standard pressure 185 grain Remington Golden Sabers, I was as well-armed as anyone could be.


 
I almost went with the 26 myself. Nice piece. But with the increased firepower of the .45 with no decrease in combative performance that I experienced, I had to go with the 30.


----------



## arnisandyz (Dec 22, 2005)

Congrats! 30 is a great gun and 45ACP is a great caliber! I'm always amazed at how accurate these small guns are. Never shot the 30 but I have shot the 17/19/22/26/27 and 36 which is the slimline version. For a shooter, the 30 is probably a better choice than the 36 since it has more slide weight to handle the 45 power. The 36 relies more on springs to compensate for the lighter slide = could be less reliable. Really, the only negative thing about the 30 for me is its width of the grip (I have small hands) and the width of the slide that makes it slightly more difficult to carry...buy a good holster and belt (if you haven't already) and just wear 2 size looser pants if your wearing IWB.


----------



## KenpoTex (Dec 22, 2005)

When I bought my 19 I looked at the 30 and was almost swayed.  I prefer the .45 but I wanted something in 9mm for cheaper practice.  It was hard to convice myself I didn't need two .45's right then (I've also got a 1911).

The midsize glocks are great though, like I said, I've got a 19 and my company issues a 23 (.40 s&w).  They're an awesome platform.  Large enough for a "duty" weapon; but still small enough to conceal easily.


----------



## SGT_GRUNT_USMC (Jun 17, 2006)

I carry a Glock 30 as my off duty/backup weapon.My Glock 21 is my duty weapon.I love the .45 ACP cartridge.The Glock 30 is a great gun.It is compact,easily concealed,and very accurate.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 17, 2006)

Once you go Glock it is hard to every go back!  

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## gixxershane (Jun 23, 2006)

Hey, im part of this club too.... i love the glock 30...  i kinda want a 1911 for my next one.. i like the .45


----------

